# Sticky  Raw feeding Co-op List



## DaneMama

I was searching for a Co Op here in Colorado and stumbled across a list...I'm sure that there are plenty more out there, so feel free to add to it! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

List of City/State/Region Coops around the US:

Sacramento (CA)
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CapitalCityRawFeeders/

Orange County (CA)
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/OCBARFCo-Op/

Phoenix (AZ)
PhxBARF : Phoenix Bones & Raw Food Group

Tucson (AZ)
Welcome to Tucson Raw Feeders Co-op

Connecticut Raw Feeders (CT)
Ct_RawFeeders : Connecticut Raw Feeders

Delaware
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DERawCo-op/

Massachusetts
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/metrowestmaco_op/

San Antonio (TX)
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/SanAntonioRawFeedingCo-op/

Houston (TX)
HoustonRawFeeders : HoustonRawFeeders

Austin (TX)
Austin (TX) Raw Feeders' Coop - Welcome!

Dallas-Ft. Worth (TX)
DFW_BARF : This list is for people living in Dallas/Fort Worth and surrounding areas of Texas who feed their pets the Bones And Raw Food

Central TX
CenTexRawDiet : Central Texas Raw Diet

Delaware/Maryland/Pennsylvania

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NaturalFeeding-MD_DC_VA_PA/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/PA_NJrawfeedingnetwork/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/southeastPArawfeeders/

BARFers : BARF-DE/MD/SoPA

Central Alabama
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/centralalabamarawfeedersco-op/

Alabama-Florida
FloriBamaRAW : FloriBamaRAW

Central Florida
CentralFLRawFoodCo-op : CentralFLrawfoodCo-op

Miami Florida
www.rawfeedingmiami.com
[email protected]

South Florida (Palm Beach County)
soflarawfeeders : soflarawfeeders

New Jersey
NJ-BARF : A BARF (bones & raw food) group for resi

Mid Atlantic (NY/NJ/PN)
MidAtlanticRawFeeders : MidAtlantic Raw Feeding Supplies

New York
cnyrawfeddogs : CNY Raw Fed Dogs

Westchester/Putnam (NY)
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NYRawfeeders/

North Carolina
QueenCityBARF : Charlotte, NC area BARF feeders unite!!!

North Carolina II
TriangleRAW : Triangle RAW

Greenville (SC)
CarolinaRawDogs : Carolina Raw-Fed Dogs

Kentucky
kynaturaldogs : Kentucky Natural Dogs

Atlanta, Georgia
SouthEasternNaturalRearing

Chicago/Southeastern WI
BARFingChicago : BARFingChicago

Colorado
ColoradoCARNIVORES : ColoradoCARNIVORES

Colorado Springs (CO)
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Countryside_Group/

Montana
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Montanaraw/

Puget Sound (WA)
PSRawFeedCo-op : Puget Sound Raw Feeding Co-op

Pacific Northwest
PacNWRaw : PacNWRaw

Washington/Oregon
WAzzuOR_BARF : Washington/Oregon BARF

Oregon
OregonBARFCoOp : OregonBARFCoOp

New England Raw Feeders
Supplies

Richmond (VA)
rivabarf : This list is for people living in Richmond and surrounding areas of Virginia who feed their pets the Bones Ane Raw Food (BARF)

Southeast Virginia
SEVABarf : This list is for people living in Southeast Virginia who feed their pets the Bones And Raw Food (BARF) or any other raw diet(Pi

Northern Virginia
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/novarawpets/

Central Virginia
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/centralva-rawfeeding/

Southwest Indiana
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/swindianaraw/

Kansas
BarfKansas : B.A.R.F Kansas

Kansas II
Kansas_City_BARF : Kansas_City_BARF

Maryland (MD/DC/VA/PA)
NaturalFeeding-MD_DC_VA_PA : Raw Co-op, Support, & More!

Michigan
MichiganBARFersandSuppliers : MichiganBARFers and MI Suppliers

Roseville (MN)
Midwest BarfBuyers Group

Minnesota
MN-BARF : Minnesota BARF

Northern Mississippi
BARFmemphis : This list is for people in North Mississippi and Memphis, Tennessee who are feeding their dogs and/or cats the BARF diet (Bones


Middle Tennessee
MDTN_BARF : Middle Tennessee BARF

Kansas City (MO)
Kansas_City_BARF : Kansas_City_BARF

St. Louis (MO)
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/StLouisRaw4Pets/

Ohio Akron (OH)
akronrawfed : akronrawfed

Cleveland (OH)
rawfeederscleveland : RAW Feeders of Cleveland

Greater Victoria, BC (Canada)
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/vicrawcoop/


----------



## jdatwood

I nominate this for Post of the Month!


----------



## LakewoodTrio

In CO as well: corawfeeders : Colorado Raw Feeders for Poultry orders Red Bird.


----------



## LakewoodTrio

Ohh I forgot one more: coloradogreentripe : coloradogreentripe


----------



## DaneMama

Anyone else have any to add?


----------



## whiteleo

I'm surprised you guys didn't know about these groups a long time ago! I've belonged to the WA/OR group for awhile now. Makes it real economical.


----------



## whiteleo

Hey, I see that Ania's mommy posted a private message about co-ops in WA, so sorry I didn't get to it as I'm on vacation in Hawaii,:biggrin: and just now got to a computer.


----------



## DaneMama

whiteleo said:


> I'm surprised you guys didn't know about these groups a long time ago! I've belonged to the WA/OR group for awhile now. Makes it real economical.


I thought about it when I convinced my aunt to switch her two dogs over to raw and she lives in Seattle. So I did a search for co ops in/near Seattle and found several for her to join to help get her started on the switch. 

I never really thought about joining a co op group until then...its just really easy to find meat at a reasonable price in Denver. I think the only reason why we would join is to go in on a group buy on a whole cow or something, sharing game meat, etc.

There really isn't a good list anywhere that I found of all the raw feeding co op groups, so I thought it would be nice for them all to be in one spot for people switching to raw on this forum.


----------



## whiteleo

Hey, you can't believe the stuff I can get on the list; whole dead goats, whole fur on or fur off rabbits. Heads, of different animals etc. Good stuff.........................................


----------



## DaneMama

whiteleo said:


> Hey, you can't believe the stuff I can get on the list; whole dead goats, whole fur on or fur off rabbits. Heads, of different animals etc. Good stuff.........................................


More reason to spread the word by posting the list :wink:


----------



## DaneMama

WOOT!!! Stickied :biggrin:

Thanks to whoever did that one!


----------



## RawFedDogs

danemama08 said:


> WOOT!!! Stickied :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks to whoever did that one!


That'd be me and your very welcome. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## DaneMama

Of course! I actually lost it all once about half way through and almost thought about giving up, but I started over anyhow...glad I did :biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733

Ummm I may sound stupid here, but what's a raw feed co-op?


----------



## RawFedDogs

PUNKem733 said:


> Ummm I may sound stupid here, but what's a raw feed co-op?


It's where a goup of people get together and buy food in large quanities to save money. Sometimes the group grows into several hundred people. Often you can get some pretty exotic meats through a coop.


----------



## DaneMama

It's also a place like this to gain support and knowledge on nutrition. And how to make
it affordable! We have yet to make an order with our coop but have been paying close attention!


----------



## RawFedDogs

danemama08 said:


> It's also a place like this to gain support and knowledge on nutrition. And how to make
> it affordable! We have yet to make an order with our coop but have been paying close attention!


I can usually find foods cheaper than what the coops sell them for but the coops have foods you can't hardly buy anywhere else such as kangaroo and emu.


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom

Does anyone know of any in Oklahoma...Im close to wichita falls texas


----------



## DaneMama

I personally don't, but you can do a search on yahoo for one. That is what I did when I made the list. I may have missed a few. About 3/4 of the way thru posting the list I lost everything! So I had to post it all again, but I did it fast LOL


----------



## conansmom

I'm late, but I have another one to add:

www.socalbarf.com

It's not a BARF method group, they don't actually pick a method, they just supply raw meat for CHEAP! I'm a member, and I love it! Tons of stuff. And they have a nice referral program


----------



## Chocx2

*co-op*

Maybe I'm doing something wrong? All these list go to Yahoo and I'm getting alot of cookies on my computer from them. Or maybe I'm just not use to the differnt forums? Any suggestions:

Sorry I'm pretty new at this stuff and live in Florida.


----------



## RawFedDogs

I wouldn't worry about Yahoo. A few years ago that was about the easiest place to start a group and the new groups got a lot of exposure. Yahoo is a reputable company and I wouldn't worry about cookies from them. If you see a co-op that interests you, don't hesitate to join their Yahoo site and get more information.


----------



## jdatwood

Chocx2 said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong? All these list go to Yahoo and I'm getting alot of cookies on my computer from them. Or maybe I'm just not use to the differnt forums? Any suggestions:
> 
> Sorry I'm pretty new at this stuff and live in Florida.


Cookies aren't anything you need to be afraid of. They simply store some data on your PC about the websites you visit. They're not harmful in the slightest


----------



## gsdmom

Does anyone know of any in the Sacramento area?


----------



## DaneMama

gsdmom said:


> Does anyone know of any in the Sacramento area?


First post edited to include the following:

CapitalCityRawFeeders : Capital City Raw Feeder

Good luck!


----------



## gsdmom

Thanks a ton!


----------



## lunagal

does anyone know any co ops in the thompson okanagan BC canada region?
thanks a billion!
::smile:
~Luna


----------



## mwplay

*2 more co-ops*

There are 2 more co-ops in the San Francisco area:

Welcome to the San Francisco Raw Feeders Website! - Greater San Francisco area. 2 deliveries per month. Freezer sales open to public.

Welcome to the Fremont BARF Co-op Website! - California East Bay, Peninsula, Sacramento area


----------



## Tarielle

Hi everyone,

Well, I'm in Melbourne Australia and I can't say that there are any co-ops here that I have heard of.

You are all so fortunate to have that available.

I was wondering if someone can give me a heads up about how I might start my own co-op group if I wanted to or get my hands on some discounted meat if I can't find other interested parties.

Who do you approach to buy the meat, bones and organs?

I'm at a bit of a loss where I would even start.

The only thing we really have here in Aus is some discount meat places and even then it's still expensive and you get human grade food only. Some butchers are happy to sell bones for dogs but the meat content on them is not very good.

Oh and the variety consists of beef, lamb, pork, kangaroo and chicken.
That's about it.


----------



## Carol Shadle

*In Indianapolis, IN??*

Do you know of any raw coops in the Indianapolis area??
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## SuriLove

Still looking for a co-op in or around Myrtle Beach SC. I am using the yahoo Raw groups but the closest I seem to get are NC and western SC - 5 hours away. It will be a year soon on Raw and its been wonderful and I would love to broaden their range of food. 

Thanks!


----------



## CorgiPaws

There are no co-ops in my area (Orem, UT) but I have found an excellent company that allows me to order in bulk at incredibly reasonable prices. I do have to get my orders (which tend to be close to 800lbs) in about three weeks early to ensure that they have enough time to order everything in (since the specialize in catering and party platters, things like chicken backs and turkey necks arent things they keep on hand) but they've been awesome to work with!

Springville Meat Company
268 South 100 West Street, Springville, UT 84663-1804 (801) 489-6391


----------



## splitnightsky

does anyone know of a good co-op in middle Tennessee or southeast Kentucky?
I tried to join the ones listed on here, but my membership has been pending for over a month...
I would really appreciate it if anyone could help


----------



## hmbutler

Tarielle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well, I'm in Melbourne Australia and I can't say that there are any co-ops here that I have heard of.
> 
> You are all so fortunate to have that available.
> 
> I was wondering if someone can give me a heads up about how I might start my own co-op group if I wanted to or get my hands on some discounted meat if I can't find other interested parties.
> 
> Who do you approach to buy the meat, bones and organs?
> 
> I'm at a bit of a loss where I would even start.
> 
> The only thing we really have here in Aus is some discount meat places and even then it's still expensive and you get human grade food only. Some butchers are happy to sell bones for dogs but the meat content on them is not very good.
> 
> Oh and the variety consists of beef, lamb, pork, kangaroo and chicken.
> That's about it.


Hi Tarielle

I'm in the same boat as you, being in Western Australia (and in a small town too), I dont think I have the options like the Americans seem to have! 

I have just emailed my local butcher wholesaler to see if they can offer me good prices, it's not nearly as cheap as what people list on here from these big meal sellers in America, but I'll persevere because its best for the dog  hoping the wholesaler might give me a better price than the actual butcher did - got 15kg of chicken frames yesterday, for $2 a kilo, so feeding my dog for under $2 a day is fine, but thats no doubt going to be the cheapest price per kilo of any of the meats I get my dog onto! I need to get some chicken quarters too so I can mix it up a bit while he's on chicken only, but didnt want to get them from the actual butcher, because the wholesaler should be cheaper.

If raw feeding would take off over here, I'm sure co-ops would pop up all over the place! I'm doing my best, emailed two friends who have dogs telling them to look into the idea, and gave them this website and the prey raw model website to look at


----------



## DaneMama

You know its a little ironic, because Dr. Tom Lonsdale who is one of the "founding fathers" of raw feeding is from Australia. Maybe shoot him an email and find out his contacts for raw sources!


----------



## hmbutler

Thanks DaneMama, will do


----------



## specsgirl

I'm new here but was wondering if anyone knew of a co-op or group for central/northern WI?


----------



## minnieme

specsgirl said:


> I'm new here but was wondering if anyone knew of a co-op or group for central/northern WI?


If you find anything, let me know! :biggrin1: I am in Madison so it's not always feasible for me to drive to Chicago or southern WI for meat. UW-Provisions might be something for you to look into though.....depending on where you are


----------



## sozzle

hmbutler said:


> Hi Tarielle
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, being in Western Australia (and in a small town too), I dont think I have the options like the Americans seem to have!
> 
> I have just emailed my local butcher wholesaler to see if they can offer me good prices, it's not nearly as cheap as what people list on here from these big meal sellers in America, but I'll persevere because its best for the dog  hoping the wholesaler might give me a better price than the actual butcher did - got 15kg of chicken frames yesterday, for $2 a kilo, so feeding my dog for under $2 a day is fine, but thats no doubt going to be the cheapest price per kilo of any of the meats I get my dog onto! I need to get some chicken quarters too so I can mix it up a bit while he's on chicken only, but didnt want to get them from the actual butcher, because the wholesaler should be cheaper.
> 
> If raw feeding would take off over here, I'm sure co-ops would pop up all over the place! I'm doing my best, emailed two friends who have dogs telling them to look into the idea, and gave them this website and the prey raw model website to look at


Same here too. I don't think we have such things in New Zealand and I only know one other person who raw feeds in my town exclusively. Everyone else seems to be on either dried food or dogroll (cooked meat in a roll with cereals and veges).
And to top it all off my new chest freezer for dog food that arrived yesterday has a big dent in it, so has to go back!


----------



## specsgirl

minnieme said:


> If you find anything, let me know! :biggrin1: I am in Madison so it's not always feasible for me to drive to Chicago or southern WI for meat. UW-Provisions might be something for you to look into though.....depending on where you are


Hmmmm.....maybe we need to find a place, band together and start our own


----------



## Caty M

robert84 said:


> I nominate this for Post of the Month!


What the?...


----------



## Tobi

Caty M said:


> What the?...


judging from the links in his signature... spambot :lol: and maybe 2/9 of his posts make any sense.


----------



## splitnightsky

still looking for a co-op group in Middle Tennessee as my membership hasn't been approved after months...maybe it's inactive?
I mean, I'd think if they didn't want me they'd reject my app...

anyone know of a close one to that? =/


----------



## Charged77

Does anyone know of any in Atlanta, ga? The link on the post was not working, and Google didn't bring anything up....


----------



## DaneMama

Ask Bill (RawFedDogs) where he gets meat from....he's in Georgia.


----------



## Sprocket

Just a question, Why does it require $ to buy from a co-op?


----------



## RawFedDogs

Sprocket, I don't understand your question. What do you usually buy stuff with?


----------



## Sprocket

RawFedDogs said:


> Sprocket, I don't understand your question. What do you usually buy stuff with?


Haha yeah you are right! LMAO. I meant why does it require a membership fee! I'd love the join the SF co-op but it's an 80$ membership, plus volunteering plus I'd have to drive to SF which is 90 minutes away.


----------



## DaneMama

Sprocket said:


> Just a question, Why does it require $ to buy from a co-op?


Usually you have to just join the group on yahoo since most are yahoo groups based, membership is free. The meat you buy costs money but since co ops have a higher buying power, they get better prices on meat since they buy in super huge bulk. So its all about discounted meat prices...not free meat.


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket said:


> Haha yeah you are right! LMAO. I meant why does it require a membership fee! I'd love the join the SF co-op but it's an 80$ membership, plus volunteering plus I'd have to drive to SF which is 90 minutes away.





DaneMama said:


> Usually you have to just join the group on yahoo since most are yahoo groups based, membership is free. The meat you buy costs money but since co ops have a higher buying power, they get better prices on meat since they buy in super huge bulk. So its all about discounted meat prices...not free meat.



See above


----------



## DaneMama

Haha, you posted right before I did :thumb: 



Sprocket said:


> See above


Well boo. All the co ops I've been a member of haven't had membership fees :frown:


----------



## Liz

That co=op is different than most. They have a freezer storage facility and purchase and store meat all month long. Members come to that location to purchase what they like at certain times by area, name, etc. My mom is in the area and it is just to much work for her for one small dog. We use Creston Valley Meats for things she can't pick up from the grocery. Creston has some good variety although probably half or more is ground it is at least stuff that is difficult to buy and he does sell whole parts also. You might want to check him out.


----------



## Sprocket

Liz said:


> That co=op is different than most. They have a freezer storage facility and purchase and store meat all month long. Members come to that location to purchase what they like at certain times by area, name, etc. My mom is in the area and it is just to much work for her for one small dog. We use Creston Valley Meats for things she can't pick up from the grocery. Creston has some good variety although probably half or more is ground it is at least stuff that is difficult to buy and he does sell whole parts also. You might want to check him out.


Thanks! I will check them out today


----------



## magicre

CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers

you could join this group and see creston valley's schedule...and where and when they will be up and down california....

The website is now up to date and ready for N. CA people to order. Will be
adding more stuff later today, but if there is something you need now, you
better get it or it may be gone when you come back.



Tripe deal:

If you order 1 box of bones you can buy 3 boxes of tripe. You have to get
the bones to get to buy the tripe. Just have to many people that will buy
all the tripe and no one will get any.



Organ blend deal:

If you buy 1 box of bones you can buy 2 boxes of the organ blend. Same
reason applies as the tripe. Need to let others get a shot at it.



Please read about the comments and look at the bottom of the info to see
how many boxes we have in stock before you order. If you order more than
what us there, the item will go into back order mode and others can still
order without having any in stock. Then everyone gets mad when they don't
get what they order.



Please put all your contact info in the comments section along with your
pick up location. Pick up locations are listed below. These are only
approximant times.

Please remember you are not the only customer we deal with and when you are
late others are waiting on down the line. Be prompted so others are not
waiting because of you.



Weds. drop sites:

Visalia 8:15 AM

Fresno 9 AM

Merced 9:45 AM

Modesto 11 AM

Lathrup 11:30 AM

Sacramento ( Richards Blvd ) 12:15 PM

Roseville ( water park) 1 PM

Auburn 1:30 PM

Grass Valley ( Combie Rd ) 2 PM

Green Valley Rd 3:30 PM

Walnut Creek ( Rudgear Park N Ride ) 4:15

Emeryville ( Powell St. Wells Fargo Parking lot) 5:15

South San Francisco Embassy suites 6 PM



Thursday drop sites:

South San Francisco Embassy suites 9 AM

Alamaney St ( Off Cesar Chavez st ) 9:30 AM

Los Altos area ( Cross Fit ) 10:15 AM

S. San Jose ( end of Snell ) 11 AM

Morgan Hill ( east Dunn Shell station ) 12 PM

Hwy 101 & 129 Watsonville exit 12:45 PM

Salinas 1:15 PM



Hope this helps.

Thanks

Simon

805-286-7533

crestonvalleymeats.com



this was from this morning's digest that i got.


----------



## kady05

Still haven't found any active co-ops near me :/ Which is okay I suppose, as I've found good deals at grocery stores, but would still be nice to have the option to go through a co-op if anyone knows of one that is active!


----------



## Sprocket

kady05 said:


> Still haven't found any active co-ops near me :/ Which is okay I suppose, as I've found good deals at grocery stores, but would still be nice to have the option to go through a co-op if anyone knows of one that is active!


The closest drop off the Creston one offers is an hour away from me. I work at a grocery store that is relatively expensive but with my discount, the meat is cheaper than anywhere else I've found.


----------



## swolek

Is anyone on here near Melbourne, FL? I'll be moving there in a little less than a year for graduate school and one of my many stresses is where I'll buy my meat . I'm basically just looking for resources in the area. I see that there's a central Florida co-op...is it still active? Is Melbourne even considered central? I don't really know the geography yet.


----------



## Elliehanna

anyone know of a group near me, I am in the boonies hehe, but I guess something in Evansville IN, I have been researching hard core today (really considering raw for my adult boy) and being very very pregnant my attention span is starting to get the better of me...and me searching and coming up empty handed which I should be used to because of my location lol.


----------



## magicre

my pet carnivore is a little bit into indiana:
Illinois, Missouri, Kansas, Iowa Delivery | My Pet Carnivore


----------



## Elliehanna

thank you so much Magicre, it looks like they deliver about an hour north of me which would work if I go ahead and do raw! I have to figure out what town it is though haha


----------



## Unosmom

I just created a new yahoo group for anyone in Asheville, NC region. I dont think theres anyone on this board from around here, but I'll still post it just in case. 
preymodelasheville : Raw Fed Pets Asheville


----------



## magicre

For those of you who live in Georgia:

Hello, Carrell Farms, Inc. a grass based farming operation in Monroe, GA. We produce 100 % grassfed lamb, alpaca, and Asian water buffalo that is hormone and antibiotic free. All of our products are human grade and USDA inspected. 
We currently have available Asian water buffalo liver, heart, spleen, and kidney for $3/lb. We have water buffalo short ribs that are very meaty for $6/lb. Water buffalo trimmings are available for $4/lb.
Also available are bone in rib eye steaks, top sirloins, whole tenderloins, and other cuts for pet owners. Let us know if you'd like a price list.
We are located 50 miles east of ATL and can ship anywhere.
Thanks,
David Carrell
Carrell Farms, Inc.
Monroe, GA 
770-267-0948

Supplier not co op, but he seems to have interesting stuff.


----------



## xellil

Is there a co-op in the North Texas area? I'm starting to think there is not.

I have ordered from Texas Tripe but he has a limited selection.

I joined the DFW BARF group on yahoo - it's got some good stuff but I don't see co-op.

And this grocery store called El Rancho over in Dallas - anyone go to it? Seems like it might have the frozen sardines I've never been able to find anywhere.


----------



## ciaBrysh

Does anybody go thru the CT co-op? It seems to be the closest one to me so far >.<


----------



## friedrice2841

When I try to go to the North Mississippi/Memphis, TN BARF yahoo group, it says that it doesn't exist.
Can anyone help with this?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Nana52

Same here, Tim. I can't find any kind of raw-feeding co-op/supplier/group of any kind for the North Mississippi/Memphis area. Not even a "friendly neighborhood butcher" to try and get some raw-food deals, and I'm more than a little leery of feeding what's at the local WM, etc. Not to mention not cheap, although that's not really my biggest concern, more concerned about finding fresh, un-enhanced, handled-as-little-as-possible meat for my boys.

DD


----------



## magicre

CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers


----------



## whiteleo

ciaBrysh said:


> Does anybody go thru the CT co-op? It seems to be the closest one to me so far >.<


I joined it a long time ago to see what it was all about, it's an active group with group buys..


----------



## BellasMom

I am just now starting a Co-op in the NE Florida area. You can find us on Facebook. 

I am currently looking for members to split the cost in buying bulk for Red Rock Raw. That is not currently distributed here in Florida and I know many out of state friends who use it and swear by it. So my only way of getting it is by the Palette....2000lbs. If anyone is interested, let me know. Search Facebook for North Florida Raw Dog Food Co-op

My Bella is an English Bulldog with Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency. I have gone through about 10 different kibbles in the past 2 years. So far we are on week 3 of raw patties and it is awesome!


----------



## brandypup

I checked with a couple and well I can't afford a monthly fee as well as 60$ a case of necks. I just cannot do the co ops - at least the ones I checked with.


----------



## magicre

brandypup said:


> I checked with a couple and well I can't afford a monthly fee as well as 60$ a case of necks. I just cannot do the co ops - at least the ones I checked with.



we have a membership yearly fee....monthly? why?


----------



## brandypup

Charged77 said:


> Does anyone know of any in Atlanta, ga? The link on the post was not working, and Google didn't bring anything up....


If your in atlanta you can go to Deklab famrers market or Bufurd hwy farmers market and by cases or just buy selections.




magicre said:


> we have a membership yearly fee....monthly? why?



the mnthly memebership was outraguos, the cost of the food not worth it, and everything else is just not something a full time 2 jobs 64hr week person can ackomplish. it wasn't for me in other words. I checked several, got frustrated and gave up.


----------



## kathylcsw

Does anyone know of any co-ops near where I am? I am near Roanoke, VA but Mt. Airey, NC is just about 1.5 hours up I77. I could drive that way for decent prices. Virginia just doesn't seem to be into raw feeding!


----------



## magicre

brandypup said:


> If your in atlanta you can go to Deklab famrers market or Bufurd hwy farmers market and by cases or just buy selections.
> 
> 
> the mnthly memebership was outraguos, the cost of the food not worth it, and everything else is just not something a full time 2 jobs 64hr week person can ackomplish. it wasn't for me in other words. I checked several, got frustrated and gave up.


are you in georgia?

DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Co-ops and Local Groups

have you checked here?


----------



## magicre

kathylcsw said:


> Does anyone know of any co-ops near where I am? I am near Roanoke, VA but Mt. Airey, NC is just about 1.5 hours up I77. I could drive that way for decent prices. Virginia just doesn't seem to be into raw feeding!




CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers

join this group.....and maybe you can find something...


----------



## Charged77

brandypup said:


> If your in atlanta you can go to Deklab famrers market or Bufurd hwy farmers market and by cases or just buy selections.


Well, im in kennesaw about an hour from Dekalb and Buford.





magicre said:


> are you in georgia?
> 
> DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Co-ops and Local Groups
> 
> have you checked here?


yeah, i cant seem to get the SouthEastern Natural Rearing website to work, but i added myself to the yahoo group as well as the other one.


----------



## brandypup

Yes I am in Norcross. I like Bufurd HWY becuase I can get 40lbs of chickeen necks ffor 17$ and it's 5 minutes away. 

In Kennesaw check out Tip Top foods Marietta
there is also Golden Choice Raw pet foods in Kennasaw. I started feeding raw wiith them then went to making it myself since they were so far from me. 

Tip Top Foods - Meat Shop - Marietta, GA | Facebook

gcpfoods


----------



## Elliehanna

figured I would post on here again about still needing a co-op, there is just nothing out here and the one I found I can't find a delivery point close (think closest is 2 hours and with a new baby having her in the car for over 4 hours just doesn't sound good)


----------



## magicre

Elliehanna said:


> figured I would post on here again about still needing a co-op, there is just nothing out here and the one I found I can't find a delivery point close (think closest is 2 hours and with a new baby having her in the car for over 4 hours just doesn't sound good)


CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers

Delivery Locations | My Pet Carnivore

are you anywhere near where they deliver?


----------



## epicbeerdude

Hi , I know of one in the Temecula & Murrieta (Inland Empire) of California. Doggie Distro featuring The RAW Diet


----------



## Malika04

I just joined SOCalBArf on Yahoo. They have a co-op in San Diego Ca. I am going to check into it.

I think for So cal, driving is required 1 time a year. I think I read membership is at 10,000.00.


----------



## epicbeerdude

Malika04 said:


> I just joined SOCalBArf on Yahoo. They have a co-op in San Diego Ca. I am going to check into it.
> 
> I think for So cal, driving is required 1 time a year. I think I read membership is at 10,000.00.


you can also try Doggie Distro , they're out of Temecula and sell between 5-60lb cases so you can co-op through them. They don't have a minimum purchase and sell organ meats in small 5lb boxes so they're easier to defrost


----------



## Malika04

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lmgakg

Anyone in Detroit, Michigan?????? I had a great source and then just as it got going, it quit!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm back to square one!


----------



## lmgakg

I found a co-op in Michigan, Carnivore Carry Out - SE MID MICHIGAN RAW DIET CO-OP FOR DOGS & CATS


----------



## bk0110

Anyone in Dallas, Texas area?


----------



## Carlita05

Can we be added please for south florida?? 

Raw Feeding Miami
Raw Feeding Miami | Facebook


----------



## P.bug

Do you know of any places in Calgary, Alberta, Canada? I would like to switch to raw dog food but I am not sure if it is economical.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Any co ops in Cape Town South Africa?


----------



## kpreston8242

Does anyone know if the FloriBamaRAW group (co-op?) is still active. I've joined the Yahoo group but don't see people posting. Also, I'm open to any other Northwest/Panhandle Florida groups, or in southern Alabama or Georgia along with any online retailers who ship to Florida without charging out of the wazoo. I tried MyPetCarnivore but it was over $100 to ship like 60 lbs of meat which is a little too pricey for me with the amount my dog eats. Oh, and my dad currently works in Norfolk, VA and comes home every few weeks and would be willing to pick up meat there for me and bring it home when he visits. So basically I'm looking for co-ops in the Florida Panhandle, Southern AL or GA, or Norfolk (or somewhere near there), VA. Sorry for the crazy long list/ramble haha. :sorry:


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Not sure on that one. I was interested in the central Alabama one awhile back and it's not active anymore. Not sure how to go about starting one up, but I would like to have one in Bama somehow.


----------



## kpreston8242

naturalfeddogs said:


> Not sure on that one. I was interested in the central Alabama one awhile back and it's not active anymore. Not sure how to go about starting one up, but I would like to have one in Bama somehow.


You're about 4 hours from me, I think. May I ask where you source your meat from that you use now?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I get some from walmart, but I also get a lot free from Craigslist ads I have placed, and classified magazines like the Traders Helper and the Buy Sell Bulletin. Those are free to put ads in, but I don't think they are as as far down as you are. How close are you to Mobile? They have The Shopper I think there and its free to put ads in also I'm pretty sure. I also get tons of free deer from processors now since it's deer season. Our family are also hunters so that helps too. 

Not sure what all you have down your way, but you can google meat markets and butchers in your area and you may find some you never knew about.


----------



## Carlita05

DaneMama said:


> Anyone else have any to add?


Hey Natalie!!

Can you add Raw Feeding Miami to the list for South Florida?

Www.rawfeedingmiami.com and [email protected]


----------



## Sobaka

Hello, I am in Roanoke VA. Did you had a chance to find any good source for raw feeding? I am a new dog owner, Adopted Zigmund ( Zigi ) from SPCA about 3 weeks ago. Been on raw food for about 2 weeks. Would love to find some body to get more knowledge/experience. [email protected]


----------



## Sampson653

We are located in northern Illinois. I did not see any CO-OPS listed on the site for this area, does anyone know of one? We have 2 on raw now and are adopting a third ---- economical is going to be necessary haha


----------



## 3 dog mom

Hello. Anyone know of another raw feeding coop in or near the Atlanta Georgia area? The only one I see posted on the list for Georgia, when I click on the link it states the page is no longer there. And if not how do you find meat distributors to try to order from? I'm new to raw feeding and trying to get the hang of it as well as not break the bank. I have 3 larger dogs to feed. Ny help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wolfgeist

If anyone wants to start a co-op in Ontario, Canada... please let me know!


----------



## MeowntainGal

*Can't join Yahoo Group*



Unosmom said:


> I just created a new yahoo group for anyone in Asheville, NC region. I dont think theres anyone on this board from around here, but I'll still post it just in case.
> preymodelasheville : Raw Fed Pets Asheville


I began feeding raw to my dog & five cats in February. I also have eight foster kittens that I feed raw. We also have two more dogs in Korea with my husband that will be coming home - someday. I *seriously* need to network with other raw feeders & find a co-op for bulk purchasing. But for whatever reason, I can't get the join group process to complete in Yahoo Groups. I type in the code shown in the box and it just keeps giving me a new code. Is there any other way to make contact?


----------



## tracydr

I'm looking for a coop or meat sources in Laurinburg, North Carolina. Biggest city nearby is Fayetteville. You can PM me or post here.
Thanks!


----------



## tony40

If i may i would like to add. That we make a all natural raw pet food medication free and raise our own animals to make our raw pet food and we do sell to co-ops and will deliver to your state if you order bulk
thank you www.facebook.com/greenvalleypride to see some of our products


----------



## 2friendsdogsupply

Hi ....we have a small local company that makes raw food for all dogs at affordable prices. If you are interested please email us at [email protected]


----------



## LV1

Hello everyone 

I'm newbie here 

I was hoping someone might be able to tell me where I could find a 

co-op in Las Vegas, Nevada or around me somewhere . 

Any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gsdx2

*NH dog food Co-op*

NH - Raw Dog food Co-op - Field and Feed - Milford NH - Visit our webpage or Facebook page


----------



## tfraley

Does anyone know of any co-ops in Los angeles Burbank area? 

Thanks


----------



## FSPF

FIRST SOURCE PET FOODS, LLC
Raw Feeding Groups in COLORADO, ARIZONA, UTAH and NEVADA
719.310.5953


----------



## FSPF

Hi there, we are currently in the process of organizing an ordering group in the Las Vegas area for Blue Ridge Beef, Greentripe.com and Top Quality Dog Foods. Please contact us to be added to our group now forming in Las Vegas!
Mike & Dena - First Source Pet Foods, LLC 719.310-5953


----------



## BrandywineBernese

Hi, all, and thanks so much for posting this list! However, I see all these posts are from 2009 and now it is 2017 and I am seeing this for the first time (just joined). I live in eastern North Carolina, southern Outer Banks area. I have been looking around here for sources for raw meat, without a lot of success. If anyone sees this post and can help, please do!! Thanks again!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

BrandywineBernese said:


> Hi, all, and thanks so much for posting this list! However, I see all these posts are from 2009 and now it is 2017 and I am seeing this for the first time (just joined). I live in eastern North Carolina, southern Outer Banks area. I have been looking around here for sources for raw meat, without a lot of success. If anyone sees this post and can help, please do!! Thanks again!


Check out online resources like Hare Today and Raw Feeding Miami. They are great for things you can't find in stores, like organ meats and odd proteins. Just look around and see what you have locally! Small butcheries are great resources, too.


----------

